# Another Brilliant Proposal From Sam Smith



## arenas809 (Feb 13, 2003)

*I've got the perfect trade for both the Bulls and Phoenix Suns, who play the Bulls Tuesday night and are the league's hottest team. How can it not happen?

Eddy Curry, the center the Suns franchise never has had, for shooting guard Joe Johnson and the Bulls' draft pick that went to the Suns in the Luol Deng trade, or Johnson and the Suns' No. 1 in 2005. Perhaps the Bulls could try to pry loose former draft pick Jake Voskuhl, who fits their style of play. Maybe the Bulls send back one of their one-year contracts from the Knicks trade like Othella Harrington or Frank Williams.

But the title-less Suns get a legitimate center. And the Bulls get a piece that fits their team and finally accept Curry will never be in their plans the way general manager John Paxson and coach Scott Skiles are shaping the team.*


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

Perfect for the Bulls indeed.

I wouldn't trade JJ straight up for Curry, much less throw in a likely top 7 pick.


----------



## Philo (Feb 13, 2003)

I think you will change your tune when Curry drops 30 on the Suns tonight!


----------



## Clayton_Bigsby (Jan 30, 2004)

Johnson for Curry straight up? HELL NO

Now if we could get him for Casey and Zarko I'd do that deal.


----------



## Arclite (Nov 2, 2002)

Sam Smith sucks. End of story.


----------



## MJG (Jun 29, 2003)

I second what everyone else is saying. Not a very good deal for Phoenix, and that's without the pick included.


----------



## Philo (Feb 13, 2003)

The new and improved Curry is gonna make you haters pay!


----------



## arenas809 (Feb 13, 2003)

When Curry leads the Bulls to some wins, then the talk can start...

That won't start tonight.


----------



## Philo (Feb 13, 2003)

Friendly wager???

Bulls take the Suns tonight, and Curry dominates Amare.


----------



## Arclite (Nov 2, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Philo</b>!
> Friendly wager???
> 
> Bulls take the Suns tonight, and Curry dominates Amare.


The only thing Curry is going to be dominating is the post-game all you can eat buffet. The Suns will have scored before Curry gets across the half-court line half the time.


----------



## RedStripe27 (Apr 20, 2004)

Curry is a lazy piece of crap. If he is soooo good then why is Chicago desparately trying to trade him?


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

Curry just got POSTERIZED by Amare.


----------



## Clayton_Bigsby (Jan 30, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Philo</b>!
> Friendly wager???
> 
> Bulls take the Suns tonight, and Curry dominates Amare.


You were close

Tonight 

Suns 94 Bulls 74

Amare
26 Points
15 Rebounds

Curry
3 Points
6 Rebounds


----------



## runbmg (May 25, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Clayton_Bigsby</b>!
> 
> 
> You were close
> ...


:laugh:


----------



## arenas809 (Feb 13, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Philo</b>!
> Friendly wager???
> 
> Bulls take the Suns tonight, and Curry dominates Amare.


lolololol...

Insert whammy noise.


----------

